# Race Face Turbine hat spiel auf der Welle



## drossigerbengel (15. Dezember 2015)

Hallo habe mir günstig bei Ebay ein Race Face Turbine in Rot ergattert mit passenden RaceFace Innenlager BSA 68/72 ! 

Habe 1 Ring Links und 2 Recht so das es passt ! Stelle Aber fest obwohl ich die Kurbel fest geknallt habe ! immer noch um die 5mm Spiel hat ! Was mach ich falsch ? Fehlt da noch was ? Innenlager Falsch ?

MFG Andy


----------



## donei (16. Dezember 2015)

Hallo
Normal müssten da noch weiße Spacer dabei sein, die direkt auf der welle sind, haben 1mm stärke. Sind normal immer 5st.dabei. Wird benötigt zum einstellen der Kettenlinie.
Gruß Toni


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drossigerbengel (16. Dezember 2015)

na super ! Dachte erst es wäre die Kurbelwelle nicht 68/73 sondern 83 aber das wär ja noch länger ! Wieviele Spacer müssten den dann rein ? Kann man die nach kaufen ?


----------



## drossigerbengel (16. Dezember 2015)

Habe die Anleitung gefunden ! Sind das die Ringe Rot Markiert ?


----------



## donei (16. Dezember 2015)

5Stück auf der linken Kurbelwellenseite, dann müsste es passen, bei Single u. 2Fach Kurbel. Kannst bestimmt nachkaufen.
Die Spacer sind dazu da, Das man mit den Kettenblätter näher zum Rahmen kommt wegen der Kettenlinie.
Gruß Toni


----------



## donei (16. Dezember 2015)

Ja, genau das sind die ringe in Rot, die brauchst du zum einstellen der Kettenlinie. 5stück x1mm


----------



## donei (16. Dezember 2015)

Kann sein das du bei der Sigle-Kurbel alle 5ringe links brauchst, aber musst selber rausfinden.
Gruß Toni


----------



## drossigerbengel (16. Dezember 2015)

Brauch ich nur diese Ringe da ich Laut der Anleitung auch ein Quad Ring dabei ist mit 2,5mm. So art Gummi Ring ?

Oder nur die hier:

https://www.bike-components.de/de/Race-Face/X-Type-Innenlager-Kettenlinienspacer-p33696/

Stell mich gerade echt bissel blöd an aber auf der race face Seite findet man überhaupt nix richtiges !


Ne ich sehe gerade ist für das Innenlager nicht für die Kurbel !


Achja ich fahre die Kurbel mit 1 Blatt nur !
MFG Andy


----------



## donei (16. Dezember 2015)

Der Quad-Ring sitzt auf der Kurbel, (Kettenblattseite) müsste bei der Turbine-Kurbel drauf sein.
Gruß Toni


----------



## drossigerbengel (16. Dezember 2015)

donei schrieb:


> Der Quad-Ring sitzt auf der Kurbel, (Kettenblattseite) müsste bei der Turbine-Kurbel drauf sein.
> Gruß ToniAnhang anzeigen 445061




Achso ich dann dann genau nach wenn ich zu Hause bin ! Und der Link mit der Kettenlinie wäre dann richtig ?

Gib sogar bei hibike was http://www.hibike.de/race-face-x-type-innenlager-ersatzteil-race-p5632b93c5eeb7db053c41e1f03e96685

MGF Andy


----------



## holgersen (20. Dezember 2015)

Um welche Turbine geht es denn? Die aktuelle mit 24 mm Welle (also nicht das 30 mm Cinch Modell) hat 2x 1 mm Spacer (jeweils 1 NDS und 1 DS) und eine Dichtung auf der Welle (rot, auf der DS, ebenfalls 1 mm, sieht man auf dem Foto).

Die Kettenlinie kann damit entweder um 1 mm nach rechts oder links verschoben werden, indem man entweder die beiden schwarzen Spacer rechts oder links montiert. Standard bei Auslieferung ist 1 rechts und 1 links wie oben schon geschrieben. Die Dichtung nur zum Dichten da. 

Woher kommt die Info mit den 5 Spacern?

@drossigerbengel: Was hast Du denn für ein Tretlagergehäuse? 68 oder 72 mm? Nicht, dass Du 68 mm hast und beim Innnelager die 2.5 mm Spacer vergessen hast…


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

